

Ask HN: What will convince you to sign up for my startup? - tixocloud
https://getinsightico.com/

======
mtmail
An imprint. You're asking for signup and I have no idea who is behind the
website. I can guess it's just on person but you need to appear like a bigger
company.

The "learn more" doesn't tell me anything. It's three headlines without any
information.

The HTML description meta tag contains "we give you valuable insight to any
location across Canada". If your service is about Canada you should tell
people straight away.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. If I may ask, what additional information would you be interested in?

------
tixocloud
Hi HN,

I've just relaunched our landing page and wanted to try a feedback-driven
approach to designing it as opposed to dumping a huge chunk of content that
may or may not be relevant to the decision making process.

Based on what you see so far, what information is missing to convince you to
sign up? What else would you like to know?

A few thoughts that came to my mind:

\- what data sources do you use?

\- who are you guys and what's your background?

\- how do you guys help me find the best location?

Appreciate your feedback! Hopefully, other startups will also be able to learn
from this exercise on how to design an effective landing page.

~~~
mtmail
"A few thoughts that came to my mind:"

All good. What kept you from adding that information?

~~~
tixocloud
Mostly lack of time at the moment to do it given full-time job and family.

